# Baldessa 1b photos



## Compaq (Apr 5, 2013)

I made a simple light box. I only had a top light..

*1 The wheel under the solar cells is the focusing wheel. The button under this is the shutter release. Not a very common placement.*



Baldessa 1b 6 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

*2 The lever on the left is for rewinding the film. The key on the right is for advancing the film. Turning it 180 degrees is enough. It makes a lovely, loud mechanical sound!*



Baldessa 1b 5 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr
*
3 Both of the knobs fold into place. The little knob thing in the middle, with the "R" and "T" under, locks the rewind lever into place.*



Baldessa 1b 4 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr
*
4 Cold shoe on the left, meter on the right. The black arrow denotes the film speed you choose. When you aim at a scene, the white needle move. Matching the small, red arrow with the white needle results in the big red arrow showing the EV number. Then, by setting aperture and shutter speed, you can match the EV numbers (red numbers on the lens). The lens shows EV numbers from 2 to 17.*



Baldessa 1b 3 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr
*
5 As you see, the viewfinder is placed in the center. The door is not hinged; the back plate goes off. I don't actually have an image showing, but there are two buttons that need to be pushed simultaneously to open the dorr.*



Baldessa 1b 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr



So, there you have it! My grandfather's Baldessa 1b, in great shape!


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 17, 2013)

Very nice, it's is fantastic shape!

It's quite different from the norm, isn't it, between that focus dial, and especially with the fact that the back comes right off (wow!)


----------



## timor (Apr 17, 2013)

Neat piece of German engineering. 
Very good pictures Anders.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a nice looking rangefinder, thanks for showing it. Hope you enjoy using it.


----------

